# WARIII-whats the word



## SnowHunter (Dec 13, 2009)

Any news? Haven't heard anything for a while. Some of us gotta know things in advance to plan, take off work, etc....so....? What it be?


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 13, 2009)

Fun!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm nervous.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks like the majority are callin` for March 12th, 13th, and 14th. 

All in favor?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like the majority are callin` for March 12th, 13th, and 14th.
> 
> All in favor?



Hey Nick, last I heard the date was settled and a possible location...but that was it


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 13, 2009)

Last I heard,Mike had invited us back on his land.

Inquiring minds are befuddled!


----------



## Artmom (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd like to attend if I'm still on the "good" list.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 13, 2009)

Artmom said:


> I'd like to attend if I'm still on the "good" list.



Of course you are!

And I for one, would be disappointed if you did not show up!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 13, 2009)

Artmom said:


> I'd like to attend if I'm still on the "good" list.



Yup! I second what Heather said!! You're most definetly welcome Sarah!


----------



## baldfish (Dec 13, 2009)

Artmom said:


> I'd like to attend if I'm still on the "good" list.





OutFishHim said:


> Of course you are!
> 
> And I for one, would be disappointed if you did not show up!





SnowHunter said:


> Yup! I second what Heather said!! You're most definetly welcome Sarah!



Didn know she still lived


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 13, 2009)

Artmom said:


> I'd like to attend if I'm still on the "good" list.



Funny you mention that... i was just stalk.... i mean wondering where you ran off to.     Hope you make it down there this time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2009)

Every member of this forum is welcome.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Dec 13, 2009)

even me nick?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2009)

ellaville hunter said:


> even me nick?



For sure and for certain!


----------



## Artmom (Dec 13, 2009)

I've missed ya'll. I think I'm back. My extended break lasted a little longer than I thought it would.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 13, 2009)

Artmom said:


> I'd like to attend if I'm still on the "good" list.


 
Hey, they let me go...  of course you can go


----------



## Jranger (Dec 13, 2009)

Trashcan Turkey...


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 13, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Trashcan Turkey...



I hope yall are plannin to do that at WAR


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 13, 2009)

Artmom said:


> I've missed ya'll. I think I'm back. My extended break lasted a little longer than I thought it would.



Well welcome back Sarah!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Is anyone going to be bringing their child/children (4,5,6,7 year old) to stay the entire weekend?


----------



## Jranger (Dec 14, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Is anyone going to be bringing their child/children (4,5,6,7 year old) to stay the entire weekend?



I'm sure Tristen will attend, as well as my wife.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 14, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Is anyone going to be bringing their child/children (4,5,6,7 year old) to stay the entire weekend?



Aimee (3) and Ian(6) will be there!! They'll have a great time!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Jranger said:


> I'm sure Tristen will attend, as well as my wife.





SnowHunter said:


> Aimee (3) and Ian(6) will be there!! They'll have a great time!!!



cool, I'm kicking around the idea of bringing Lucas, my oldest son (4).  He has been mentioning going camping lately and I think it would be a good opportunity for him.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 14, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> cool, I'm kicking around the idea of bringing Lucas, my oldest son (4).  He has been mentioning going camping lately and I think it would be a good opportunity for him.



He'd have a blast!!! Mikes place has a pond for fishin, plenty of room to run around, and I'm bettin there will be a spot for him to try out his archer skills


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 14, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> cool, I'm kicking around the idea of bringing Lucas, my oldest son (4).  He has been mentioning going camping lately and I think it would be a good opportunity for him.



You call this camping?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> You call this camping?



I love it!!!!  Now thats funny right thar!  I dont care who ya are!


----------



## Bill Mc (Dec 14, 2009)

> You call this camping?



That was camping at DOG.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Dec 15, 2009)

I may stop in for a few minutes to say hi.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> cool, I'm kicking around the idea of bringing Lucas, my oldest son (4). He has been mentioning going camping lately and I think it would be a good opportunity for him.


 
Bring him, my son had an awesome time at the events Al had organized for the kids. Plus he enjoyed kickin around int he woods and fishin too.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 15, 2009)

There's a nice lil' fishin' hole there,too! If somebody'll bring a fryer,I'll provide some _very_ fresh fee-lays!

Also - brang gee-tars!!


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 15, 2009)

Artmom said:


> I'd like to attend if I'm still on the "good" list.



I'll trade you some home grown,home made chow-chow or Vidalia onion relish for some more of that soap!


----------



## dpoole (Dec 16, 2009)

*state tbg shoot*



Nicodemus said:


> Looks like the majority are callin` for March 12th, 13th, and 14th.
> 
> All in favor?



 remember the tbg  state shoot is in Culloden that weekend also,


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 16, 2009)

dpoole said:


> remember the tbg  state shoot is in Culloden that weekend also,



yep! At least not too far between Musella and Culledon.
The weekend before is the Primative shindig/Traditional
Shoot in Gainesville, and weekend before that the shoot in Tannehill. 
Busy spring.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 16, 2009)

Gentleman...I do believe the date has already been settled  Hope yall can still make it, even with the Colledon shoot!!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=389929


----------



## dutchman (Dec 18, 2009)

dpoole said:


> remember the tbg  state shoot is in Culloden that weekend also,



That's where I'll be.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 20, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> You call this camping?


Naaww Whiskey this is more his style!!


----------



## Strych9 (Dec 21, 2009)

matty


----------



## Artmom (Dec 21, 2009)

*most definitely*



crackerdave said:


> I'll trade you some home grown,home made chow-chow or Vidalia onion relish for some more of that soap!



Certainly! I'll bring plenty for all.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 21, 2009)

Strychy!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 21, 2009)

I am hoping to be able to make War III and the Culloden State shoot. I hear they are not very far apart. Stranger things have happened!!!!! What's trashcan turkey? sounds like fun????


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 22, 2009)

Anything happening on March 5,6 & 7 besides *WARIII?*


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 22, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Anything happening on March 5,6 & 7 besides *WARIII?*



So the dates have changed now? ok...


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 22, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Anything happening on March 5,6 & 7 besides *WARIII?*





SnowHunter said:


> So the dates have changed now? ok...




 

Let's set something in stone and get this ball rolling people!

I can help since I have a little bit of free time...


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 22, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Let's set something in stone and get this ball rolling people!
> 
> I can help since I have a little bit of free time...



Yeah, me too,


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 22, 2009)

Due to archery shoots, I was asked to get Mike's permission to move WARIII to March 5,6 and 7 2010. He said that was fine. I will let the comitte members hash out the details and post the official threads.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 22, 2009)

Changing the date to March 5,6,7th will seriously be a problem for the NGT- 2 day "primitive skills" shoot held in Gainesville!!!! They are unable to change their shoot date at all! Alot of people have committed to this shoot already. My understanding is Culloden and Musella are close enough to each other, one might attend both events. This is not the case with Gainesville and Musella.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 22, 2009)

I put in leave for the 10-12th...guess I miss out again,due to the change....


----------



## Red Man (Dec 22, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Let's set something in stone and get this ball rolling people!
> 
> I can help since I have a little bit of free time...


I thought the dates had already been set.

Any issues with it should have been brought up earlier. many people have already made plans for the original date.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 22, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Due to archery shoots, I was asked to get Mike's permission to move WARIII to March 5,6 and 7 2010. He said that was fine. I will let the comitte members hash out the details and post the official threads.





Red Man said:


> I thought the dates had already been set.
> 
> Any issues with it should have been brought up earlier. many people have already made plans for the original date.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=389929

They were set and voted on, but you know how those archery people are......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2009)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>Originally Posted by *Nugefan* 

 
_Dutch what weekend are we doing the primitive skills at NGT ?????_
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>





			
				dutchman said:
			
		

> March 6-7.


<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
__________________

So this has changed? or are these folks just not going to be able to make it also?

Doesn't matter to me, I'll be there with bells on, whatever weekend it is, as long as I'm not still stuck down here in the swamp working.


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 22, 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RntL-2uwt_g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RntL-2uwt_g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 24, 2009)

Man I hope  I am able to make it now! I see the dates have changed I sure was looking forward to going. Gotta see what I can work out now!


----------



## GAcarver (Jan 11, 2010)

Never been to one, where is this going to be?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 11, 2010)

See WAR III "sticky" thread.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=389929
> 
> They were set and voted on, but you know how those archery people are......



Well, unfortunately a lot of us "archery people" that don't live so close were looking forward to being able to attend both events on the same weekend. 

The Turtlebug/Fishbait clan have opted to commit to only one weekend of driving that far and WAR ain't gonna be the weekend.

Why even put it to a vote if if the majority doesn't rule.  

Oh well, we'll see a few of yall at Culloden.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well, unfortunately a lot of us "archery people" that don't live so close were looking forward to being able to attend both events on the same weekend.
> 
> The Turtlebug/Fishbait clan have opted to commit to only one weekend of driving that far and WAR ain't gonna be the weekend.
> 
> ...




I have to snicker...not at you, TB, but at this entire situation. I can certainly see your point and agree whole heartedly with your assertions. I will be at Culloden as well.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well, unfortunately a lot of us "archery people" that don't live so close were looking forward to being able to attend both events on the same weekend.



I was told, "Some of the archery people wanted the date moved up one weekend", and for *that* reason, it was done.  I do not know who it was or even why. 



turtlebug said:


> Why even put it to a vote if if the majority doesn't rule.



I agree..



Paul has to work the first weekend, so I don't even know if we can go now either.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, in fact the date for WAR III being changed only affected the NGT shoot. The NGT shoot had a 2 day primitive skills event planned, with many people accepting invites to "show" their skills. When a very few people wanted the date for WAR III changed due to coflicting with the TBG shoot at Culloden, and reguardless of the wishes of the many not the few, it was changed. Now the NGT shoot is the same weekend as WAR III. Several of the regulars that attend one won't be at the other, for obvious reasons. I have never attended a WAR, so I plan to split my time with both, it and the NGT shoot. That shoot was "revamped" back to a single day of fun shooting 3D targets on Sunday. So I plan on making WAR on Fri and Sat then going to NGT shoot on Sun. So both events can be attended. As for the TBG shoot in Culloden, it remained on the second weekend of March, all by it self.....And I'll see ya'll there that weekend as well.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2010)

wait a minute...I'm getting confused...What are the newest/latest/confirmed dates for WAR III?     Hopefully I'm not missing something here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Why even put it to a vote if if the majority doesn't rule.


 
Interesting comment.

I may make WAR for the day on Saturday, but not for the weekend. The weather will dictate whether or not I'll attend for the day, after driving from Albany to Monroe to get my son and back down to WAR, just for the day.  I'll be at the NGT shoot on Sunday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Like Tomi said, WAR III being changed from the "voted on dates" by "a few" threw a monkey wrench into several events and folks commitments to those events, and the snowball started rolling from there.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Well, in fact the date for WAR III being changed only affected the NGT shoot. The NGT shoot had a 2 day primitive skills event planned, with many people accepting invites to "show" their skills. When a very few people wanted the date for WAR III changed due to coflicting with the TBG shoot at Culloden, and reguardless of the wishes of the many not the few, it was changed. Now the NGT shoot is the same weekend as WAR III. Several of the regulars that attend one won't be at the other, for obvious reasons. I have never attended a WAR, so I plan to split my time with both, it and the NGT shoot. That shoot was "revamped" back to a single day of fun shooting 3D targets on Sunday. So I plan on making WAR on Fri and Sat then going to NGT shoot on Sun. So both events can be attended. As for the TBG shoot in Culloden, it remained on the second weekend of March, all by it self.....And I'll see ya'll there that weekend as well.



It wasn't really a matter of the date "effecting" the TBG State shoot, it was a matter of actually more folks being able to attend BOTH events, rather than having to choose only one. Times aren't great and gas isn't cheap so making two long trips, two weekends in a row, when both events (right up the road from each other) could have been enjoyed by those of us fairly far away, was a lot of the reason that many of us voted for or wished for WAR to be held on the same weekend as Culloden. 

Whoever thought they couldn't enjoy the TBG State shoot AND WAR in the same weekend obviously doesn't get bored easily.  

I can only stand people yappin in my ear for so long. There comes a time when I want my bow and some solitude.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> It wasn't really a matter of the date "effecting" the TBG State shoot, it was a matter of actually more folks being able to attend BOTH events, rather than having to choose only one. Times aren't great and gas isn't cheap so making two long trips, two weekends in a row, when both events (right up the road from each other) could have been enjoyed by those of us fairly far away, was a lot of the reason that many of us voted for or wished for WAR to be held on the same weekend as Culloden.
> 
> Whoever thought they couldn't enjoy the TBG State shoot AND WAR in the same weekend obviously doesn't get bored easily.
> 
> I can only stand people yappin in my ear for so long. There comes a time when I want my bow and some solitude.




Dang...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2010)

Sounds to me like Plannin one of these events takes a lot of work and polling of members.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Sounds to me like Plannin one of these events takes a lot of work and polling of members.



Not really a lot of planning, just listening to the vast majority.  

Oh well, it's just beating a dead horse now.  

The family took a vote, it was 4-0 in favor of Culloden.


----------



## Strych9 (Feb 16, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> wait a minute...I'm getting confused...What are the newest/latest/confirmed dates for WAR III?     Hopefully I'm not missing something here.



X2!  They's a lot of talkin goin on, but aint nuttin bein said!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, whats the deal? I am planning to make my first war appearance and now I read every day about date changes and folks droppin out.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 16, 2010)

did somebody cut the cheese....?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2010)

Dates are March 5,6 & 7.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dates are March 5,6 & 7.



Make it go back to the original dates!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Make it go back to the original dates!!!



Cant, i have a bbq comp that weekend.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 16, 2010)

WORD ....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 16, 2010)

Dern "archery people"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2010)

Ain`t fur off...


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 16, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Dern "archery people"


Hey Hey now...don't be messin' with this archery person!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dates are March 5,6 & 7.



That's what I thought. Would hate to show up and have to camp by myself.


----------



## blues brother (Feb 16, 2010)

Me and BBQBOSS gonna have a rib comp on the 6th...I think??


----------



## Red Man (Feb 17, 2010)

Is there gona be a work day this year?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 17, 2010)

Red Man said:


> Is there gona be a work day this year?



Yes I am working on that thread now.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Feb 17, 2010)

i hate it but we will not be there this year


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Cant, i have a bbq comp that weekend.



were?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 17, 2010)

bilgerat said:


> were?



Jackson, ga


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Jackson, ga



Oh ok, I thought about doing that one but were going to compete and vend the 26th and27th  in D'iberville Ms on the gulf coast then were vending and competing at the American bass anglers cookoff in Gainesville the 17th of march , maybe one day we will compete against each other .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 17, 2010)

bilgerat said:


> Oh ok, I thought about doing that one but were going to compete and vend the 26th and27th  in D'iberville Ms on the gulf coast then were vending and competing at the American bass anglers cookoff in Gainesville the 17th of march , maybe one day we will compete against each other .




I'm sure you would beat me.  I'm just a novice who dabbles in it.


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I'm sure you would beat me.  I'm just a novice who dabbles in it.



we are just a couple a drunks or three who love to smoke meat


----------

